# Queen Cage Candy



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

corn syrup/liquid sugar, or your disease-free honey, mix it as thick as you can, even too thick and it will absorb the liquid sugar overnight and get thicker, it will absorb moisture especially with honey in the mix, so keep it sealed until use


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Circus Peanuts


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

Would it need to be kept in the fridge or freezer in ziplock bags? Thanks for the info.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It gets thicker in the fridge which is a benefit to me. If the water content is low, like honey, it will not go bad.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

My recipe:

1-2 pound bag of confectioners sugar
1 cup of invert syrup (Kelley)
Heat syrup until hot
Pour sugar in mixer
Add hot syrup
Mix with bread hook attachment
Knead in whatever sugar remains
Seal in zip locks, no freezing necessary.


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Folks y'all are working WAY to hard...for a few queen cages the peanuts are the only way to go...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like Mike brought our little circus peanut thing out. It really does work pretty well in the JZ BZ plastic queen cage. We cross cut one into 6 pieces and roll them between your thumb and index finger into a tapered plug which you push from the inside out. It is quick and easy but most importantly gives a pretty consistent 3 day introduction. I have also tried mini marshmallows but found them to be a bit messier and occasionally queens still caged 2 weeks later. Have also tried gummy candies (don't go there). I have never tried circus peanuts in a wooden cage though. Not talking down the recipes here just something to remember if you are in a pinch.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Circus Peanuts


 Oh my, I've said it before the only thing better than those are those sugar coated orange wedges :banana: not for the queens though.....


----------

